# Wow!!!



## Boris (Apr 24, 2014)

This one's a cream puff!
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121311705309


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh yea.....?    http://www.ebay.com/itm/1962-SCHWIN...128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19eacff700


----------



## BB Rider (Apr 24, 2014)

My, my........those two original paint bikes are absolutely *PRiSTINE!!*Must have been in storage for fifty years......


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 24, 2014)

*Look familiar??*

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/4417730356.html


----------



## Boris (Apr 24, 2014)

The bike looks familiar, but the price doesn't. $500 difference???????????????????????????????


----------



## BB Rider (Apr 24, 2014)

*Wow is right!!*

 Waiting for the California folks to step up with the extra $500,I guess.... At least they're shipping by FedEx and not UPS......


----------



## Boris (Apr 24, 2014)

I just reread the CL ad and came to the realization that we are not talking about the same bike as the ebay bike.
Quote:"THIS PICTURE OF THE BIKE IS NOT OF THE BIKE BUT IS A PICTURE OF WHAT THE BIKE LOOKS LIKE"
Why someone can't take a picture of their own bike is beyond me!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I just reread the CL ad and came to the realization that we are not talking about the same bike as the ebay bike.
> Quote:"THIS PICTURE OF THE BIKE IS NOT OF THE BIKE BUT IS A PICTURE OF WHAT THE BIKE LOOKS LIKE"
> Why someone can't take a picture of their own bike is beyond me!




Glad to see that you are one of very few that reads here.    I caught what the CL seller posted and also wondered why the heck they stole someone elses picture for the ad. Stupid comes to mind.


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Glad to see that you are one of very few that reads here.    I caught what the CL seller posted and also wondered why the heck they stole someone elses picture for the ad. Stupid comes to mind.




Glad Dave reads all this crap so I dont have to.lol


----------

